# Back Creek Park (york va)



## FishHOOKA (Apr 17, 2002)

About 10yrs ago I used to fish at back creek park across from the Amoco Plant in york county. They used to have a floating boat dock, and we used to do really well at night there, well at least in the summer. Me personally i havent had much luck there since they reconstructed the little pier there. Does anyone have any experience fishing at Back Creek Park for Pups, trout or stripers? Any info will greatly be appreciated.
I dont own a boat and live in Hampton now, was NN. Im constantly on the prowl for new fishing holes. 
Help me out please Peninsula fishermen.

thanx in advance.


----------



## virginia boy 1 (May 8, 2003)

if you have a yak or canoe, try launching from there and hitting the lit docks at night. My wife's boss got 83 rockfish in 3 weeks out of back creek.


----------

